# The Soccer Girl - by Umbro Boy (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG)



## Observer (Jul 29, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~MWG_ - a typical and believable (mostly) tale of eating, denial, and surprising love

*The Soccer Girl 
By Umbro Boy ​*
Her name was Bethany Callhoun. She was known in school as Beth and on the soccer team as B.C. She was an 18 year old senior at her high school. She played soccer for only three years and was decent at it. Her position was defense on the team. 

Weighing in at 140 lbs on a 5'6" frame she was an impressive sight. Though she wasn't big on top her curvaceous muscular bottom half and toned legs gained her a fan club among the male members of school. Beth was also a good student at school and had managed to get decent grades, around 84's to 90's in all of her classes, except history. However, this combination of both body and intelligence did not gain the attention of a certain male member in one of her classes. 

Ralph Macone was one of the more quiet students in school, always polite but shy. He managed to keep a high grade level in history class. Beth sometimes would ask Ralph for help. Beth managed to become known to Ralph but never as a friend for she was afraid he might not like her. However, that would change soon.

and that was the point in history when General Washington crossed th The what, Bethany? asked Ms. Raymond. 

Ummm, the Delaware river? replied Beth with a slight hesitation. Beth looked at Ms. Raymond for a moment to see what her reply was going to be. Stand about 5"8' with black hair and brown eyes and a cute face, Ms. Raymond would be every guy's dream girl except for one thing. She was fat on the bottom. At the age of 27, she had managed to gain a lot of weight within the last few years of her graduate studies. The end result was a re-sculptured beautiful pear-shaped woman. 

At times, some of the disgruntled males would talk about how she would be sexy if she lost some weight in her bottom. If she had stood behind her desk, you could barely tell she was big on the bottom because you would see her upper half. The only indication was a small double chin on her cute face and slight tug at her red dress's mid section indicating a soft pouch of flab. 

Whenever she turned around many of the guys would shiver at the sight of her bottom, all except a few Her mammoth butt had 60 lbs of cellulite alone. It jiggled furiously whenever she would write and/or erase something on the board. Beth guessed she weigh about 230. 

It was April and she had noticed a size increase in her teacher. 

_She probably gained 20 pounds on break_, she thought as Ms. Raymond vocalized her words to the students. 

That is correct, Beth. Who wants to volunteer for the next question? Beth darted her eyes to the back where Ralph was. He had his hand up. She took the time to see what new outfit he had on. About 5'7" and 145lbs with black her and brown eyes, he was dead sexay to her. 

As usual, he answered the next few questions with ease and smiled as Ms. Raymond turned around to write his answers on the board. Then the bell rang sounding the end of the school day and the beginning of soccer practice for Beth. 

As she was changing in the locker room, her friend Alison came up to her. 

Hey, there, B.C. Did you see Mr. Sexay today in class? Hehe Alison was a small petite girl, very athletic and well mannered. Her family was one of the richest in town. 

Yeahha, he was like totally so cute I wanted him right there on the spot! Ehehe The girls had the giggles. Out in the distance they heard the whistle of their coach. 

Time to kick some balls, Alison said with a smile. After their intense workout session the girls were once again in the locker room changing. 

Hey, Beth, are you signed up for the class trip? Alison asked, as she wiped the sweat off her head. 

Ummmm, no, I don't think I'm going she said with empty conviction. 

Hmm, well, guess who's going? Alison queried. 

Beth looked at her friend curiously and giggled, Ummm, who? 

Ralph is going, Alison said. So are you going now? 

Beth pondered that a bit. 

Yeah, sure I'll go; maybe then he'll notice me on that cruise thing and finally get around to asking me out! She replied.

Soon the girls made their arrangements to get the class trip. They packed their accessories and clothing. Beth was taking her dress to kill dresses and her casual pairs of Umbro shorts and Umbro shirts. She also brought her soccer ball. She was a soccer girl and loved to wear her #1 favorite brand. Umbro. Though it was long out of style, she made it seem sexy to many. 

Alison brought her portable Playstation II and Pocket TV. She loved to play games and was into that sort of thing. They both prepared for a long fun-filled vacation. It would be a long six months as both of them would soon find out. They soon arrive to the gigantic ship, which was launching off from Florida's shore to tour the entire world. The ship would visit many places, which had historical significance. 

Ms. Raymond had managed to convince the school board to let her lead the trip along with a few other teachers and parents. When they arrived on ship in the middle of April, the were given a grand tour of the ship. The ship had a casino, indoor and outdoor pool, a trap and shoot range and tennis court and even a small sized indoor soccer room. 

The girls were excited about this. What got them even more rallied up was the delicious food of all varieties on the ship. Of course, with all pleasure there was work involved. Each student had to write one essay for each historical sight visited within one week of visiting it. Beth and Alison especially found this difficult because neither one of them was good at writing. Anticipating trouble, the teacher set up a buddy partner system for all the students, in case they had trouble with their work or got lost. 

When each of them received their envelopes, Beth almost fainted. Oh my god, Allie, I got him! 

Great and I got who I wanted. George McFly, Allison said with lust. Both girls were happy. They both planned their system of routine around the ship; early in the morning they'd do their homework; in the afternoon they'd party and enjoy themselves an in the evening at 8:30 they'd practice soccer. Both would live their lives to the max on the ship since they were rooming together. 

When the first few reports were due, both Beth's and Alison's planned schedule somehow got squeezed of their time. 

Have you even asked Ralph for help yet? Allison asked Beth, who was working and eating an ice cream at the same time. 

Umm, no, I haven't yet; I dunno what he'll think of me still. I mean we've talked before, but I just don't want to ruin his first impression of me I dunno, Allie. Beth said while she finished the last of her sundae fudge ice-cream. 

Three weeks had passed since their lift off and already Beth and Allison were behind on their work. Allison had managed to hook up with George. George was an extremely polite fellow and would always invite them to eat with him after they were done with work. Alright, I think you've worked long enough, Beth; you've been here for 3 hours trying to write that paper about Columbus. Let's go eat with George. 

Beth nodded and sighed. Yeah, sure, I'll go now; just let me change. 

Ok, see ya down there, Allison said as she made her way down to the dining room. Meanwhile, Beth went to her drawers to pick out hat she'd wear. Out of the six pairs of Umbros she bought she decided on a red stripe pair with a tag size of adult small. She then pulled out her youth-large black Umbro shirt. 

It's late at night and no one will care, she said to herself as she slid on her clothing. 

She noticed a slight change in her posterior. Her shorts clung to her once muscular thighs, which had begun morphing since her arrival on the ship. Beth and Allison had not practiced soccer or their workouts since the start of the cruise; they had been enjoying the pool and the ship's food too much. The effects were just barely starting to show. She stepped up on Allison's portable digital scale. The number stopped at 145. 

Hmm, five lbs? Oh well, I'll work that off when I get back from this tour, she thought as she stepped off the scale and made her way down to the lunchroom. 

Beth found Allison with her boyfriend seated next to the all you can eat buffet. She was munching down a sizable plate of food while George looked on and smiled while her spoke soft words to her. Then Beth turned and noticed that Ralph was sitting there with the two; he too had a small plate of food. Oh wow - it's him!.. I wonder how I look - maybe hes going to ask me out? 

She pretended to get some food, and then began to walk over to her friends. 

Hey, she said and she sat down beside Ralph, cornering him into the booth. 

I have him trapped, hehe, she thought as he smiled and said hello. 

Well, that's a pretty balanced meal you have there, Ralph said when Beth realized she had grabbed a large amount of food. She had to say something 

Oh, I like to try a bit of everything, she said. Oh wow, what am I doing? He probably thinks I'm a slut or something.  

Ralph smiled, Well, it's good to see some people aren't afraid to try new things. 

Yeah, I guess you're right, Beth said as he blushed a little. 

Changing the topic, Ralph asked how Beth was doing with her paper. She told Ralph that she was struggling to understand what Ms. Raymond wanted. 

Ralph offered to help and soon the two became friends. 

Ok, how about right after dinner? I have some free time usually; I can help you then. That sound alright to you? Ralph asked. 

Gaining some courage, Beth managed to ask him another question, Ummm, sure, what time are you finished with dinner? 

Ralph smiled, 8:30. 

Ok, sure, I'd sure appreciate a smart person like you helping me, Beth said with a hint of blushing. 

Alright, that's fine; we start tomorrow, Ralph said as he exited the booth. Good night. 

Good night, everyone else replied back. 

Beth imagined a different _Good night my sexay man. . . _

She smiled and looked at her plate. Her stomach was at its max and her plate clean. 

Alright, guys, I'm outty for the night. C'yas laters, she said and began her walk back to her room. 

Another three weeks passed and the result of Ralph's efforts showed on Beth's reports: B+s on all of them. Ralph came by regularly and would also invite her to eat with him and go into the pool. Beth, as usual, was induced by her own infatuation in Ralph and ditched her workout and soccer practice sessions just to be with him. Alison also followed suit like Beth, and they both decided that they would get back into soccer when their trip was over. For now, Beth the soccer girl would be dormant, working on getting her man. 

However, most of the fun and excitement she was having was coming at a price. Both Beth and Alison were gaining weight - and every day at a faster pace. Not because of fatigue and school work but because their metabolisms had slowed down. 

One night Beth had asked Ralph to fix Allison's scale. He looked at it for a while and tinkered for a bit, and then he said he was all done. Since both of them were friends and had gotten to know each other, Beth stepped up on the scale as soon as Ralph fixed it. The number stopped at 150lbs. 

Do I look fat to you? Beth asked Ralph. 

Hmmmm, no, not at all; actually, I think you need to eat more honestly, Ralph said matter of factly. 

He took the time to notice her new form. Her muscles were all gone. Her body, once sleek, had a refit of sexy smooth soft skin. Her blonde hair and blue eyes only enhanced the image of her. Her upper body had no muscle definition and her tummy had a small peak of fat under her shirt, which now rolled over her now to tight Umbro shorts. 

Below the small roll of flab, her thighs were beginning to look softer, and her butt seemed a tiny bit bigger. It jiggled 80% of the time she walked, as well as her round thighs. Her buns were bigger and would rotate, going up and down as she walked. 

Really? You mean it? she said a bit incredulosly

Yes I do, he said. And smiled. They went back to their studies and learned more about the values of South America. 

Time went on, and, every now and then, Beth and Alison would check up on their weight. The second month went by fast and neither really noticed how much flab they were putting on. The effects of the food and hanging around with each other and playing Allison's Playstation 2 were showing. Around the middle of their third month of cruising, one night while Beth was putting on makeup in the bathroom, she knocked over the soap jar onto the scale. 

Oh, crap, she said and she cleaned up the mess. Out of curiosity she stepped onto the scale and the number surprisingly stopped at 170. 

No, No, wait a minute; that's wrong! she said out loud. The number flickered for a moment and then came down to 153lbs. 

Whew, I think I'd better start losing this flab or Ralph will think I'm a cow, Beth sighed with sorrow. 

Since her bathroom mirror was small, she hadn't been able to tell how she looked; she ran her hand down her now chubby body. Her upper body was soft with a little flab; her belly was still small but flabby enough to jiggle. Then she came to her butt and thighs. In the back, her butt must have grown three inches outward and her two global buns were now big and fat. Her thighs had signs of cellulite and jiggled with every movement she made. 

Because of her chunky butt and flabby thighs, she looked back on how she was walking lately. Instead of walking she had an inward shimmy to her walk. It was almost a waddle. She knew she had been gaining weight but not this much. She'd changed her wardrobe three times on the ship and she wouldn't admit to getting fat because she was a soccer girl - and soccer girls didn't get fat or out of shape. She pondered a moment when an instant message from AOL came in on her computer in the bedroom. 

She dropped her thoughts about her body change and scurried to the bedroom. She resumed her conversation with Lisa, her soccer captain who didn't go on the trip. They were talking of how Ralph was one of the sweetest men on earth. Then the conversation eventually shifted over to the food and practice: 

UmbroGirl: Yeah the food here is so great, but I think I've been gaing a few pounds. 

Soccerbabe101: Oh Really? Well don't worry about it , you're a hard worker and a good player, you'll pull through this for next season. 

UmbroGirl: Yeah maybe your right, I might have a little flab now but I'll loose it. 

SoccerBabe101: How about Allison, what's her condition??​
Beth told Lisa about how Allison, too, was gaining weight. She was becoming more round with a bigger belly and breasts. Beth was quite the opposite of Allison. Allison and George were still going out, and every time Beth saw them, they were eating at the dining hall. 

In the 5th month Ralph eventually got around to asking Beth out and they were going around the boat on their first date. Ralph was dressed nice, with khakis and a shirt and tie, while Beth was in a dress a couple of sizes too small for her rear. 

For the first time Ralph noticed how beautiful she really was. Her face had become double chinned. She still had a thin upper body but her lower half had become enormous. Her belly hung out and stretched the dress in the front, further exposing her flabtastic rear, which jutted out about eight inches. He noticed there was no space between her fat thighs. 

He watched her walk awkwardly as she waddled with him around the deck, viewing the night stars. Her fat butt jiggle with every little motion, and her buns would bounce up and down like light switches each time she walked. Her calves had become huge and also jiggled as she walk/waddled. They stopped at the front, her chubby face looking at his. 

I feel so fat, Ralphy. I'm so glad you like me, she said with a tearful smile. Ralph smiled and kissed her. 

I love you the way you are and your body is beautiful; I think the fat makes you one of the most beautiful girls I've ever seen, he whispered close to her ear. 

Aawww, you're so sweet, she said and then kissed him again. The night was young and beautiful. Beth had finally gotten her man. 

As the last month rolled by, Beth decided once again to step up on the scale. It temporarily stopped at about 199lbs. 

I'm so fat; it's crazy: 59 lbs in 6 months!  she said out loud. Then she turned to Allison, not noticing the number flickering to 205lbs. Allison had also become fat. She gained weight all over, mainly in her tummy, which bulged out from her to tight shirt. As she was packing through her stuff, she found Beth's Umbro ball. 

Hehehe, hey, Beth, wanna go kick the ball for a few? she said with a smile. 

Sure, why not? Let's see if George and Ralph want to play, too. Beth replied.

OK, Allison said as she rolled over to her computer on the bed. 

For the first time in a long time Beth opened her draw with her old style of Umbro soccer gear. She decided on a blue polyester outfit matched with a matching blue Umbro checkered shorts. 

Oh, well, let's try them on Beth struggled to get the stretchable nylon short over her knees. Her butt and thighs jiggled furiously as she tried to get the shorts on. About midway up her flabby thighs she stopped and looked at how they fit. The Umbro, instead of being baggy, looked like spandex on her; even half way up, it looked like it was going to pop. 

Yikes, she whispered to herself. She went back to her drawer to look for another pair when she spotted her older brother's Umbros. They were the same blue checkered one, but were the largest of sizes, XL. 

Maybe that'll work, she thought out loud as she tried them on. It took nearly ten minutes to get the shorts over her fat butt. They just barely made it when Allison left the room for the soccer court. Beth put on her now too small blue Umbro shirt and jiggled and waddled her way out of the room with her soccer ball. 

Out on the court they enjoyed playing, stopping every minutes to catch their breaths. Ralph was amazed at how much Beth had changed from an athletic build to such a flabby one. He loved her new body and would continue to love it for generations. 

He took some time out to watch the two girls passed the ball to each other. Allison's flab bounced up and down as she ran for the ball, her small flabby legs and butt jiggling. On the other side Beth looked just as beautiful. Dressed in an all blue Umbro outfit, her legs made the shorts ride up on her thighs. It almost looked as if she was wearing spandex. Her thighs shook with mountains of cellulite. Ralph especially enjoyed watching her rear bounce up and down. When one big fat bun went up, the other jiggled as it went down. This mesmerized him. 

She was his girl. The sexiest pear-shaped girl. She was his Soccer Girl.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Aug 20, 2007)

wow, I had found this story(my first) the other night and I decided to draw some of my characters from them. Abeit my writing and drawings are.. well less than good, hes my first shot at drawing Bethany Callhoun. I don't recall giving her a color description, so its up in the air with the details. Anyways here ya go, She's trying to struggle with getting her umbro swim suit over her red bikini, but falls and leaves part of her belly hanging over!.
link !


http://bp0.blogger.com/_HMikIVg0aZg...00-h/Bethany+Calhoun+After+Cruise+001copy.jpg


----------



## Britt Reid (Sep 3, 2013)

Another age-corrected restored tale from the workshop - the picture link also still works.


----------

